# Shippers - Moving back to UK



## Westtoeast (May 28, 2009)

Hi,

Finally we are applying for our spouse visa and hoping it will be submitted end of this week or next, with a very strong case according to our legal lady.

So, getting a few things sorted in the meantime, could anyone give me some idea who i could contact to get furniture etc. shipped, door to door, back to the UK? 

When I came out here I had a part container and it was a great service, company was EVL who I now sadly learn went into liquidation some time ago. 

To be honest, looking forward to going home despite the pretty awful economic climate, but home is where the heart is. 2.5 years here is enough for me!

Thanks.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

Kind of off topic and sadly I can't answer your question.

But why do you feel that 2.5 years is enough?
What don't you like about it?


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

When you get back here, don't watch any news or read any newspapers or you'll be on the first plane back out again


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good job on escaping this place 

Sorry, no answer on shipping but someone will hopefully come along.


----------



## Westtoeast (May 28, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Good job on escaping this place
> 
> Sorry, no answer on shipping but someone will hopefully come along.



Thanks... many reasons for wanting to go back home, one being getting into the UK with my non-EU husband before immigration changes in April 2012 or I'll never be able to go home for the next 20 years!! 

No family or friends have ever come out to visit so I have two realities, one here, one back home.. I prefer just one! Just want some normality back despite the doom and gloom of the UK.. I miss home. Came out here to be with hubby.. 

Although I actually live in Ajman, which I don't mind, for me this part of the world has a superficial and empty feeling to it. It doesn't feel alive. Totally personal feeling as I know there are others who love it here and respect to them. It's just not for me. Looking forward to getting back to seasons again and the British way of doing things


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Did you try Move One? Apparently they're good and I see them everywhere. Their website is Shipping and transportation, International Moving, Relocations, Immigration, Pet Transportation and Fine Art Shipping


----------

